# bulk reef group order



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone interested in doing a group order. Check out www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/ if your interested.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

when are you looking to place the order?


----------



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

we are a couple people short right now. I would like it to run from next Tuesday till the following monday if we get the people if not, it should be the following week.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ok i will take a look to see if I need anything.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know what you are looking for, but check this one. It is in Ontario and selling stuff from BRS

http://www.reefwater.net/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> I do not know what you are looking for, but check this one. It is in Ontario and selling stuff from BRS
> 
> http://www.reefwater.net/


yeah that is a good point, I have ordered from him before. I don't know if he will do group orders though. It also depends on what everyone wants. I think he told me he can get anything from BRS that we want although.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> yeah that is a good point, I have ordered from him before. I don't know if he will do group orders though. It also depends on what everyone wants. I think he told me he can get anything from BRS that we want although.


I ordered from him few times. Very reliable and helpful guy and I see he increases inventory

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

im looking on the site and they have no livestock?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

shark said:


> im looking on the site and they have no livestock?


that is because they only deal with dry goods and alot of it is bulk. great place to get carbon, gfo, kalk and rodi.

if you are ordering alot of stuff bulk reef supply is great. If it is little qty. and its Bulk Reef Supply products you want, go to Reef Water.


----------



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

Up to nine , getting close


----------

